# g101 as a fabric / carpet cleaner?



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

can g101 be used in this way safely? is it possible to use it in a wet vac also?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes.....

I don't use it in the machine though.

Spray on
Agitate
Extract with water in the machine.

Works well but can foam up a bit causing you to empty your waste more often.

HTH


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I've used it in my george loads of times, works perfectly, sometimes i add a drop of anti foam into the vac (not the solution tank)


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I use it on my mats with good results.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

I tend to use it with brisk low foam in the solution tank and spray with a handheld sprayer onto carpets where needed.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Only use in a weak mix, it's strong stuff.

A dedicated extraction cleaner is more suited to the likes of a Vax or George IMO.

Valet Pro HD (Blue) works out very cost effective and you also know you're a lot safer using it than some APC's (especially potent ones like 101)


----------



## tante (Jul 8, 2011)

I use it in the wet vac all time but u need to watch what you use it on


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its foams like mad if you use it quite strong. ive had to switch off my george as it sometimes foams out the motor :doublesho

brisk is just as good if its not too dirty


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

G101 should only really be used in situations where a deep clean is required as a one off or if the car is really bad.

Brisk is the one you want for regular upholstery cleaning.

Always check your products MSDS and know what your dealing with as *some* upholstery cleaners are little more than low foaming TFR which will eventually rot the foam in the seats.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

i only plan on using it on carpets really, and was planning on a weak solution in a sprayer but was also thinking of the future once ive got a wet vac


----------



## smith22 (Sep 25, 2011)

i always use it in george, its good stuff.

as others have said though, use to much and poor george foams everywhere

ive now spoken to my autoglym rep who has advised their "all clean" product is better.

will let you know as soon as i have had a particularly bad interior.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ben Gum said:


> With fabrics you have to be careful of the pH as it is really important. Wrong pH and you can do lasting damage. Like doc says, for a one off it is probably OK but repeated use would do harm in the long run. The pros in this area will have a range of products to do the job properly, stain removers, cleaners, shampoos, brighteners and often pH balancers so that the fabric is left at a good pH when they are done.


Thats exactly what i was getting at Ben. Its suprising how many products labeled as fabric cleaner are actually ph 13> and basically just TFR with anti foaming agents etc.


----------



## tante (Jul 8, 2011)

I tired every thing but only thing with g101 is i had it damage some plastic it like peals the paint finish of on the older BMW some audi do it also.


----------

